# Building a Sword Collection  The Economic Rules of the Road



## Lisa (Sep 22, 2006)

In my quest to understand swords a little better, I came across this article on collecting and thought I would share. 



> Recently, Roger Robertshaw, a well known collector and scholar of Hizen-to, asked a question on our discussion list concerning the informal rules within our collectors group with respect to bidding at open auctions, particularly internet auctions.  I thought it an opportune time to address the issue of markets in general and how market behavior shapes our collecting possibilities, whether as connoisseurs, historians, martial artists or simply art collectors.  I approach the problem from a very American point of view, but one which is, I believe, quite consonant with Canadian and British thought, given our common Anglo-American legal and cultural heritage.



FULL ARTICLE


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 27, 2006)

A nice 'thematically appropriate' link, *Lisa*.  Thanks for taking the trouble to put that up.

I actually read that article a couple of years back and would recommend that anyone who has not done so take a browse around the (EJMAS/Iaido Journal) site.  

Not all the articles are of interest to all readers but there is something for everyone with an interest in the Japanese Sword Arts (or indeed Sword Arts in general).


----------

